# Pumps for air fork



## Monsieur Remings (17 Dec 2012)

Okay, very pleased that Motozulu is in the same boat and some helpful advice regarding cleaning forks in another thread but...

...with these forks -* Rock Shox XC32 Solo Air, Motion Control, Poploc, 100mm - *what air pump would people recommend and how often do they need checking?

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (17 Dec 2012)

Check whether they come with a pump before you spend any cash - My Rock Shox REBA did 

...and I check once a week. But they do leak, so once you've had it a few months you'll get to know their individual characteristics and how long it'll go without a pump up


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Dec 2012)

Topeak do a good one, easier to use than the one that came with my canyon.


----------



## Peteaud (17 Dec 2012)

got mine free with the bike.

Pumped up and set then just check the sag before a ride.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (17 Dec 2012)

Okay, well that has me a bit worried as maybe it _should_ have come with the bike..?


----------



## Peteaud (17 Dec 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Okay, well that has me a bit worried as maybe it _should_ have come with the bike..?


 
When i bought my MTB the shop threw it in for free, but just picked it up off the display.

Its a Raleigh branded one.

Pretty much pump up and forget to be honest.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Dec 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Okay, well that has me a bit worried as maybe it _should_ have come with the bike..?


not all bikes and not all forks come with them.

I check mine before each major ride.


----------



## lulubel (18 Dec 2012)

I had to buy one when I bought my Cube. I just bought the cheapest one the supplier had in stock at the time, and it works fine. (I think it happened to be Cube branded.)


----------



## Motozulu (18 Dec 2012)

Just got back from the shop and as my 2012 bike is heavily discounted anyway it won't come with a shock pump - but the nice man at the shop said they'd do me a proper fox shock pump for £25? sounds fair enough to me.


----------



## 02GF74 (18 Dec 2012)

not all pumps are created equally - look for one that has a narrow end sicne the ones with bigger ends do not fit to some rear shocks due to lack of clearance.

if you don't know what i am talking about, i will get photo to show but be a while......


----------



## lulubel (19 Dec 2012)

02GF74 said:


> the ones with bigger ends do not fit to some rear shocks due to lack of clearance.


 
Which only matters if your bike is full suss, of course.


----------



## al-fresco (20 Dec 2012)

I've got a Rockshox pump which I've used twice in 9 months/1,000 miles. I probably could have saved a few quid and got a cheaper one.


----------



## Cubist (20 Dec 2012)

@motozulu and @monsieur remings

One for each of you in this classified ad. 

http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/little-clearout-1



Monsieur Remings said:


> Okay, very pleased that Motozulu is in the same boat and some helpful advice regarding cleaning forks in another thread but...
> 
> ...with these forks -* Rock Shox XC32 Solo Air, Motion Control, Poploc, 100mm - *what air pump would people recommend and how often do they need checking?
> 
> Thanks.





Motozulu said:


> Just got back from the shop and as my 2012 bike is heavily discounted anyway it won't come with a shock pump - but the nice man at the shop said they'd do me a proper fox shock pump for £25? sounds fair enough to me.


 
Monsieur Remings, you aren't a member of STW as far as I know, but if you are struggling to buy it, and you want it, give me a shout and I'll sort it for you


----------



## Monsieur Remings (20 Dec 2012)

Yep, definitely mate, would have one off you if you can spare it. New one if possible and can pay with paypal if that helps.

Thanks Cubist.


----------



## Cubist (20 Dec 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Yep, definitely mate, would have one off you if you can spare it. New one if possible and can pay with paypal if that helps.
> 
> Thanks Cubist.


Try replying to the ad yourself first, and if you can't because you aren't a member on STW, let me know and I'll broker it. 

I've emailed the seller for you


----------



## Motozulu (21 Dec 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Cubist!


----------



## 02GF74 (29 Dec 2012)

lulubel said:


> Which only matters if your bike is full suss, of course.


 
yep. but doesn't everybody have a couple of them??


----------

